# المهن الخطرة



## 1q2w3e (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تحية اردنية طيبة للجميع ........ و بعد ...
ماهي الاسس التي يمكن من خلالها تحديد المهن الخطرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل يوجد قائمة معتمدة للمهن الخطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل يمكن ان تزودي بهذه القائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو مساعدتي في الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة او حتي تزويدي باية معلومات تساعدني على الاجابة 
مع كل الشكر و التقدير للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم :
لا يوجد هناك تصنيف واحد للمهن الخطرة فكل دولة تعتمد معاييرها من أجل التصنيف فهناك دل تعتبر العمل في المهن الخطرة والشاقة كل سنة تعادل سنة ونصف من حيث التعويض والتقاعد.
لكن بشكل عام المهن الخطرة هي:
1- العمل في ظروف درجات الحرارة العالية: مثل عمال أفران الصهر
2- العمل في ظروف درجات الحرارة الباردة جداً: مثل عمال برادات التخزين
3- العمل في حقول التيار الكهربائي العالي: مثل عمال محطات التوتر العالي
4- العمل في الأنفاق والمناجم
5- العمل في أعمال رفع ودفع الأحمال الثقيلة
6- العمل في أماكن الاشعاعات: مختبرات - مفاعلات
7- عمال الاطفاء والدفاع المدني
8- العمل بشكل شبه مستمر في الأماكن المغلقة والمحصورة: مثل عمال تحميل وتفريغ عنابر السفن
9- ...
وهناك بعض الدول التي لا تعترف حتى بوجود مهن خطرة وتعامل كل العمال من حيث التعويضات والتقاعد بنفس السوية
مع تحياتي


----------

